# African Pompano



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

Decided to go cast a small spoon in the surf out off navarre beach this morning. Was hoping to spend some time with some lady fish but none to be found. I did however catch a fish I didnt realize populated our waters. I'm quite positive i caught a juvenile (10") African Pompano. Left my phone in my car so no photo unfortunately. Came straight home and verified via the interwebs.

How common are these to the area? I have lived and fished here for a combined 9-10yrs and had never seen one caught. Just thought it was a cool catch and thought I'd share.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

They're pretty common. The spring and early summer seems to be the best time to fish for them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Juvenile APs are not really common catches but they are occasionally caught along the N gulf coast. Other fish that look like juv AP are lookdowns, which at that size may also have trailing streamers from their fins and atlantic moonfish. Moonfish are a good bit different in appearance but could be mistaken for a juvie AP. The moonfish I mention shouldn't be confused with what many locals call a "moonfish" which is really an atlantic bumper or "crazy fish".


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Did it look like this? We caught this a couple of years ago on the bridge rubble during the shark tourny.


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to still be learning things. Didn't realize they were common. I'm convinced it was an AP. Found the pic below and its spot on. 

http://www.sea-ex.com/thailand/images/marine-fish/african-pompano.jpg

On a side note, are blues still being caught from the beach out towards Ft Pickens? Been wanting to get the wife wrapped up with a couple. Are they within casting distance or is everyone relying on a kayak to get the baits out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

Fender, it looked a lot like that...only on a smaller scale.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Late last summer/early fall there was a school at least a thousand strong at the north bumpers on the Bob Sikes. I had a blast catching one on every drop as soon as the bait hit the water. They but up a pretty good fight.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I got one a tad bit farther south a few years ago.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Juvenile APs are not really common catches but they are occasionally caught along the N gulf coast. Other fish that look like juv AP are lookdowns, which at that size may also have trailing streamers from their fins and atlantic moonfish. Moonfish are a good bit different in appearance but could be mistaken for a juvie AP. The moonfish I mention shouldn't be confused with what many locals call a "moonfish" which is really an atlantic bumper or "crazy fish".


 
Couple of years ago I was jigging a sabiki for bait in West Pass and low and behold 4 8-10" Lookdowns hit at once on my rig.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Todd said:


> I got one a tad bit farther south a few years ago.


That's a nice one.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

See the "surprise catch" thread under piers and bridges
Those are african pomps pictured from Ft Pickens


----------

